# Donkeys for Christmas



## S Bar P (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a call about three weeks ago. My daughter's old 4-H leader was in the hospital and wanted to surprise her husband with a donkey for Christmas. He had gotten depressed with the bad health situation she was in and she knew this would help his spirits. So I emailed my friend Maureen, she makes mini halters and sells the tack at many mini and exotic sales around the Midwest, and she put the word out. In just a few days we connected with Bill and Sue Hill of Hill's Haven Donkeys and with their generosity this couple now have two donkeys! Bill and Sue explained to us that one would not do, they had to go with a buddy. We thought about two weanling boys but Bill said that would just burden this man with getting a vet out to geld them in the spring so he brought two jennets instead! We told neighbors and friends about them. They pooled together money and this couple didn't have to spend their money. They can keep it to help her medical bills. She found out she is fighting pancreatic cancer just two days before she phoned me, asking if I had a donkey to sell her. It all came together very quickly and really made the season bright for those of us involved in helping and for this gentleman and his wife. Boy, was he shocked - you can see it still in his eyes! His wife really pulled a big one over on him this Christmas......


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 28, 2009)

What a precious, wonderful story! Great picture too... I will keep this dear couple in my prayers. I know in my heart that these sweet little jennets will brighten their days also





Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 2, 2010)

the only thing better for your spirits than a donkey... is TWO !


----------

